# Gunna be naughty and break a rule...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I know politics are a huge no-no on forums but I just wanted to wish everyone a good day tomorrow on whoever you vote for!

I just started to vote last year so I am pretty excited, forever I felt as if.. well I couldn't trust anyone anymore but looking at what people are going through outside of our country I figured it would be pretty close-minded not too.

I was curious on this forum, are you going to go out and vote tomorrow or have you voted already? 

Please do not mention who you are voting for or who we should vote for in this forum, just want to see if you guys believe in the idea of the vote


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Going to vote! It helps that the voting station is in our condo building 

Excercise your right to select your government people!!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> I know politics are a huge no-no on forums but I just wanted to wish everyone a good day tomorrow on whoever you vote for!
> 
> I just started to vote last year so I am pretty excited, forever I felt as if.. well I couldn't trust anyone anymore but looking at what people are going through outside of our country I figured it would be pretty close-minded not too.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling Cid about not trusting who to vote. However if you don't vote you can't make a change. Even if the person you voted for did not make it into the office at least you have a right to the complain as you at least did something. Someone told me a long time ago 'if you vote you have the right to complain but if you don't vote then you should not complain'. I forgot now if the ballot boxes have a 'undecided' or 'no vote' option. I recall someone saying before if you can't decide who to vote for but you don't want to waste your ballot then vote for the smallest party of the group.

Speaking of voting gotta see where the voting cards went here.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey I just voted in a poll, about voting!

I would have voted in the advanced poll but the timing didn't work out, since our station is really busy after work hours.

Get out there and vote everyone!

(Cid - you sure we can't discuss our political views? Like a special thread that comes with a warning in order to enter? Sort of like a cage death match of people with polarized views that will undoubtedly spiral out of control into 20+ page thread of unending bashing, crapping, personal insults, etc?!!)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, really? I didn't know it was a taboo to post about politics in a forum. Although I can understand how easy it can get out of control.
I was tempted to post my views for almost a week now, but have mamaged to control that urg.
I've voted on 23rd already.
Yes, I agree, definately vote when ever you can. Even if all the of the leaders are "crummy loud month shnook."

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh, really? I didn't know it was a taboo to post about politics in a forum. Although I can understand how easy it can get out of control.
> I was tempted to post my views for almost a week now, but have mamaged to control that urg.
> I've voted on 23rd already.
> Yes, I agree, definately vote when ever you can. Even if all the of the leaders are "crummy loud month shnook."


LOL I just voted for the best of the best "crummy loud mouth shnook"


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha! Well I would always love an open debate but I don't really wanna open that can D:

I voted!

But omg... I live right next door to a voting station. I wasn't allowed to vote there when I went and was slightly irritated that I had to drive to another place. I had to do some shopping anyways but what the heck, the library is right next door.

And.. the library didn't have a line of 20 + people with only one voting station :/ lol

Zebra, In general the taboo topics would be 18+ stuff, politics and religion. At another site I mod there is actually a grey matter forum and an 18+ forum that is only open to the 18+ members.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

....was surprised to see a Marxist-Leninist candidate on the federal ballot in my riding.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Conservative Majority....


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kerohime said:


> Conservative Majority....


Nooooo, we are surely doomed now.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

So, I know it is tempting to talk about politics etc., but keep this thread on topic - IE. did you vote? =D

Political threads can get out of hand fast, so let's not go down that road.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya that turn out was interesting enough, still not an awesome turn out I heard? I didn't catch the number myself thou.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Ya that turn out was interesting enough, still not an awesome turn out I heard? I didn't catch the number myself thou.


Yes, very interesting. The whole political map was rewritten. I don't think anybody saw this coming 4 weeks before the election.
Turn out rate was disappointing. We where barely better than last time. Which I might add was an absolute disgrace. Only ~61% of the people voted, which is kind of the running average for the last decade.
Of that ~61% who voted, ~39% voted for Harper. So that means 23.79% of the entire Canada speaks on behave of the entire country. That's 1 in 4. 
As a skillful politician, all I need to do is to appease those 23.79% and screw over the rest of the popluation and still stay in power. I wish more people would have voted. But still, it's much better than the some countries where the ratio could easily be 1 in 100,000.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yes, very interesting. The whole political map was rewritten. I don't think anybody saw this coming 4 weeks before the election.
> Turn out rate was disappointing. We where barely better than last time. Which I might add was an absolute disgrace. Only ~61% of the people voted, which is kind of the running average for the last decade.
> Of that ~61% who voted, ~39% voted for Harper. So that means 23.79% of the entire Canada speaks on behave of the entire country. That's 1 in 4.
> As a skillful politician, all I need to do is to appease those 23.79% and screw over the rest of the popluation and still stay in power. I wish more people would have voted. But still, it's much better than the some countries where the ratio could easily be 1 in 100,000.


*Mods, please do not delete my polite comment*

you are right, but Just like when Chretien won 3 consecutive majorities with less than 40% of the vote, this majority government too was won at the hands of a divided opposition and not by the support of a majority of Canadians. Remember how we felt under the liberal majorities, and let us now show some compassion to those 60% of Canadians who were defeated and now feel unrepresented in Ottawa.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

just gonna lock this thread, no need for it here. Fish, fish fish! No politics! Always bad! bad bad!


----------

